# 1 year of ukaps



## tim (24 Aug 2012)

just thought i'd share these all we're running pre discovering ukaps a year ago apart from the big edge reading ukaps has helped my multiple tank syndrome become less stressful so a big thank you to ukaps members who share so much information havent needed to ask many questions because the answers are out there with the help of the search function 




48 ltr low tech blue endler guppy fry tank



48 ltr optiwhite high tech dwarf puffer tank



25 ltr low tech blue endler breeding tank



46 ltr edge low tech endler male tank



23 ltr edge high tech betta splenden 



12 ltr high tech cherry shrimp tank



64 ltr high tech golden pencil fish cardinal tetras and corries
i dont consider myself an aquascaper more an aquatic gardener these tanks for me are always works in progress but im happy enough to sit and look at all of them now and thats down to reading topics on ukaps so thanks to the forum and all its members


----------



## jack-rythm (24 Aug 2012)

love your eye for a good small tank.. one question about your tank holding dwarf puffers... did you not have issues with your puffers eating all your snails and plants?? Im assuming you didnt have any other fish in there? they look great by the way.


----------



## tim (24 Aug 2012)

cheers jackrythm yeah i have aquired quite a collection of small tanks over the last few years other half doesnt notice them till they are mature when they are small    ref puffer tank i have never seen them eat plants i often chuck small snails in as a treat from other tanks plenty of snails about   im keeping 3 ottos in with them which they never bother kept shrimp in there too after a couple of tank disasters they left the 6 cherry shrimp alone and systematicaly wiped out 9 taiwan bees one by one cherries now populating my shrimp nano dunno how the puffers could tell the difference between shrimp to be honest


----------



## D1gg3r (21 Sep 2012)

Really nice collection of tanks. Like them all, but particularly the beta tank and the 64l.


----------



## jack-rythm (21 Sep 2012)

Hello there buddy, 

I noticed you have a fluval edge 23l tank.. I was interested in getting one of these for a planted aquarium.. fancied doing a low-tech iwagumi in one... but as you have had one I can ask you for your overall opinion of the tank? How did you find the lighting and ease of the tank? would you recommend it?


----------



## Tim Harrison (22 Sep 2012)

Nice tanks and excellent idea - would it be appropriate for others to post their efforts of the past year, or since joining ukaps on the same thread?


----------



## jack-rythm (22 Sep 2012)

Sure but I only have a couple so far and their not as nice as yours! Ha! Did you find the standard lighting to be suitable for plant growth?


----------



## tim (22 Sep 2012)

D1gg3r said:
			
		

> Really nice collection of tanks. Like them all, but particularly the beta tank and the 64l.


thanks mate fluval edge tanks do look good  


			
				jackrythm said:
			
		

> Hello there buddy,
> 
> I noticed you have a fluval edge 23l tank.. I was interested in getting one of these for a planted aquarium.. fancied doing a low-tech iwagumi in one... but as you have had one I can ask you for your overall opinion of the tank? How did you find the lighting and ease of the tank? would you recommend it?


hey jack think you'd do ok with a low tech nano depending on plant choice i upgraded the lights on mine to the led bar from the 46 ltr seems to give a better light spread than the halogens but it's still hard to get plant growth in the back corners the edge is a bit of a PITA to maintain due to the small opening and the flow from the filter is quite central in the tank i do like them though   


			
				Troi said:
			
		

> Nice tanks and excellent idea - would it be appropriate for others to post their efforts of the past year, or since joining ukaps on the same thread?


thanks troi that would be good to see others progression since joining ukaps the forum rocks IMO


----------



## tim (22 Sep 2012)

Troi said:
			
		

> Just a thought really , it would make a great archive to see all those scapes in one place, if say everyone posted one FTS of each.


get yours posted mate start the ball rolling you have some lovely tanks


----------



## WetElbow (4 Nov 2012)

Great Selection of tanks.  Inspiration juice for mind.


----------



## OllieNZ (4 Nov 2012)

tim said:
			
		

> cheers jackrythm yeah i have aquired quite a collection of small tanks over the last few years other half doesnt notice them till they are mature when they are small    ref puffer tank i have never seen them eat plants i often chuck small snails in as a treat from other tanks plenty of snails about   im keeping 3 ottos in with them which they never bother kept shrimp in there too after a couple of tank disasters they left the 6 cherry shrimp alone and systematicaly wiped out 9 taiwan bees one by one cherries now populating my shrimp nano dunno how the puffers could tell the difference between shrimp to be honest



I think those dwarf puffers are a smart little fish, mine seemed to take a lot of time to investigate things. Watching them check out my nerites which were bigger than they were was pretty funny.
Nice showcase of smaller tanks.


----------



## ceg4048 (4 Nov 2012)

Hi,
    May I add that your judicious use of the Advance Search Function is thoroughly appreciated. An example for all. Well done mate.   

Cheers,


----------



## tim (4 Nov 2012)

WetElbow said:
			
		

> Great Selection of tanks.  Inspiration juice for mind.


thanks mate lots of inspiration on the ukaps forum 


			
				OllieNZ said:
			
		

> tim said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks ollie they certainly are entertaining little fish   


			
				ceg4048 said:
			
		

> Hi,
> May I add that your judicious use of the Advance Search Function is thoroughly appreciated. An example for all. Well done mate.
> 
> Cheers,


thank you ceg a lot of excellent info via the search function even if reading your posts hurts my brain it sometimes sinks in in the end thanks for the wealth of info


----------



## Martin cape (22 Dec 2012)

Very nice pal


----------



## naz (9 Jan 2013)

love the 46l edge low tec one realy good mate......


----------

